# 722K Optical Audio Issue With HD vs SD



## jtconte (Feb 22, 2006)

I found a similar but 4 year old thread about this so I am asking here.
I have had a 622 for 5 years using the toslink out to my Marantz AV receiver which is in Auto mode. It detects whether the signal is stereo or Dolby Digital automatically. I just had the 622 replaced with a 722K for another (video) issue. Now, using the same toslink cable, the 722K has a huge volume difference between the SD channels in stereo and the HD channels in Dolby Digital. The mode indicator on the Marantz AV receiver continues to indicate the proper signal it is getting- stereo or Dolby Digital. It also shows the audio channels it is receiving- L R or L R C LR RR. When I change from HD to SD the volume decrease seems like it is completely gone but if I crank the volume to max, it is there. If I unplug/replug the toslink on either end while on an SD, the volume comes back. Change to an HD and then back to SD and I lose the volume again. I changed to another toslink input on the AV receiver and the issue is still there. I bought another, cheap $10, toslink cable and the issue is still there. I have unplugged the 722K from power to reboot also. While at a lower volume on an SD channel, if I power down (w/remote) the 722K and power it back up the issue remains. If I instead power down the AV receiver and power it back on, the issue resolves until I change channels again. A Dish service person says it has to be the cable and that I should get a better one. The 722K has already been changed out for this issue. I have changed to No Audio Levelling and Line audio settings on the 722K. My AV receiver does not have HDMI so that is not an option. This makes TV watching unbearable unless you stay with either HD only or SD only. I am hopeful someone has some ideas or can point out something I have missed.

OK, just bought and installed a $30 Monster Cable THX toslink cable- same issue!

And some more info: the 622 was replaced last week when trying to resolve the video issue. The toslink worked fine through that switch out so it seems like this is a 722K issue. Perhaps a compatibility issue with the Marantz AV receiver?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I was going to suggest the Volume Leveling but you mentioned you already selected that option. Have you bypassed the AV receiver and connected from our receiver directly to your TV to see if the problem exists? If it goes away, that indicates a problem with the cable or compatibility with our receiver. If it doesn't go away then we need to check some other options. Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## jtconte (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Ray. My TV does not have a digital audio input. I cannot bypass my AV receiver and test for Dolby Digital. I have used the analog stereo audio out of the 722K and there is no issue but that is just stereo and not Dolby Digital.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Have you tried the Dolby Digital settings in the setup menus? You might need 'Dolby Digital/PCM'.


----------



## jtconte (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks, yes I have tried changing the Audio Setup options. I currently have Leveling disabled, Decoder set to Dolby Digitial/PCM, and Mode set to Line.


----------



## jtconte (Feb 22, 2006)

It's really looking like I have a compatibility issue between the 722K's toslink out and the toslink inputs on my Marantz SR5200. What can Dish do to help with this? Between the video pixelazation, which started about 8 weeks ago, and now this audio issue, we have not had enjoyable/usable service for a long time.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Try turning Volume leveling ON (Enable) - hence leveling the volume between the SD and HD feeds for less of a difference.


----------



## jtconte (Feb 22, 2006)

I have tried turning Leveling On and Off. I have tried all the Audio options one at a time.


----------



## jtconte (Feb 22, 2006)

Just thought I'd update that it does appear to be a compatibility issue between the 722k and my Marantz SR5200 a/v receiver. I think we went through 2 or 3 722k's and now we have a 722 and the original audio issue is resolved.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hmm, interesting and strange. But glad you got it worked out.


----------

